# charging



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

while the van is parked up , I plug it in once a week to keep the batteries charged , I know it charges the leisure battery but does it charge the main battery as well ....its a 93 Hymer b534 . ..... silly replies will be allowed on this thread ....thank you ....Phil


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess the simplest way to check Phil, is to put a cheap multimeter (£6.99) on volts to the engine battery before plugging it in.
If the volts are down to 12.4 or 12.5 and then quickly rise to 12.8 or 13.2 volts after plugging in. The answer is yes.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Before you connect the 240 volt lead, check the voltage across the van battery. With the mains power on, check again, if it is higher then it is being charged.

Also, if the van has stood a long time, the van battery will be very low, so worth checking.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks both , I've got a dial for both batteries on the control panel , press a button and it shows the charge in each battery , if I plug 240 in would that show what was going in ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

supposedly so, but the cost of buying a small meter for checking things is only a £5 and well worth it.then at least you will know for certain. Peice of mind priceless.

cabby


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks folks , I'll buy a meter , second thoughts the bloke next doors got one I'll nick his


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*van charging*

I have a 93 Hymer 564,and when plugged into the mains it only charges the leisure battery.I have to charge the starter battery with an ordinary car charger.The volt meter in the van only tells you the state of charge.Hope this helps you.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If it doesn't and you want it to do so, the fitting a Battery Master ensures that the vehicle battery will be topped up once the lesure battery is fully charged - it will not allow the leisure battery to discharge to the vehicle battery.

Cost about £70 and IMO a superb piece of kit which is very easy to fit.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/battery-master-p-32.html

don't forget to ask for MHF Subscribers discount too......

Dave


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks dreamlander that is what I thought , and will look at that penguin ta ....Phil


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We have had 5 Hymers 1990 to 2004 models and they have all charged both engine and leisure batteries.
James


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well from the sound of the last post, you had better nick your neighbours meter.

cabby


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

As far as I can tell, when on hook-up there is a trickle to the van battery. As its stored away from home I fitted a battery master as a belt and braces solution. I also bought a battery booster, thats useful when we return the van to find the car battery dead. I suppose thats a belt, braces, and a length of string approach. :?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are sooooooooooo many threads on this subject. This is just one.......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-134145-charging.html+engine+battery

But if you put "Charging engine battery" in the search box, you will find dozens of questions and answers.

Ray.


----------

